# The Dead Bunny Flop-Part II



## AngelnSnuffy

Starting a new thread for this topic as the Part 1 has become too big, it will be closed, but can still be viewed. So, new pics of bunny flops can be posted in Part 2-Here.


----------



## Little Bay Poo

I'll start this one off with a picture of Billy:


----------



## Bo B Bunny

OMG! I love Billy even more now! That's just too cute!


----------



## Jenk

While Billy's nappin', I think I'll nab 'im. :biggrin2:

Jenk


----------



## Little Bay Poo

*Jenk wrote: *


> While Billy's nappin', I think I'll nab 'im. :biggrin2:
> 
> Jenk


Hehehe, I wish Billy would nap like that, it would be really cute! But he's not the kind of bunny that will trance or feel relaxed outside of his cage :?. The picture I posted is a still taken from a video in which Billy overshot a flop and completely rolled over. It's the first and only time I've seen him do that! For his second flop he was very careful to roll over gently into the pillow to avoid another flopping error. Here's the video (sound has been muted):


----------



## juliew19673

Phew - a Billy fix was needed and I feel much better now.. TOO funny that he was SO careful about the DBF! That little guy is just so entertaining.. 

I have to get Eric (BF) to show me how to work his camera as I only have a Video Camera (does not take photos - cheap but effective for video's). Baxter! will flop all day - but he does it so quick its you really have to be waiting for it to get it on "film"..


----------



## Little Bay Poo

*juliew19673 wrote: *


> I have to get Eric (BF) to show me how to work his camera as I only have a Video Camera (does not take photos - cheap but effective for video's). Baxter! will flop all day - but he does it so quick its you really have to be waiting for it to get it on "film"..


Digital cameras are definitely the easiest thing to use in terms of getting video footage onto a computer (unless they've updated the way camcorders work without my knowledge). With a memory card of 2 GB my digital camera is capable of filming 25 minutes of footage on its high quality setting, which is pretty decent video quality for a camera meant for photos. Then all it takes is for me to plug in the cord and drag the video icons over to my desktop and voila! 

As far as I know camcorders require you to use a video capture card and record the footage to your computer much in the same way that a VCR would be used to record stuff from the TV. Even my technologically savvy friend has trouble navigating the video capture card software, and it's something that I don't have the technological understanding nor patience for!


----------



## pinksalamander

It took me MONTHS to work out how to get my camcorder onto the pooter. You can now get hard drive camcorders, similar to digi cams but they don't have a card, its all just incorporated intot he machine. You can just plug them in and upload it like a digital camera. They are, however, REALLY expensive.

You can also use a DVD camcorder, it records the info onto mini discs (8cm). These can be played in your dvd player direct to the computer. This is what i have and it took me ages to work it out. Now i have a program that rips the dvd into whatever file i choose (i chose MP4 because then it goes on my iPod). The dvd cam corders are a bit cheaper. 

As for VCR cameras it is possible. We have a DVD recorder for the TV so when my Auntie wanted a video we played it onto the TV via her cable, recorded it onto DVD then ripped it using the software i have.

Major digression!


----------



## Jenk

*Little Bay Poo wrote: *


> *Jenk wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> While Billy's nappin', I think I'll nab 'im. :biggrin2:
> 
> Jenk
> 
> 
> 
> Hehehe, I wish Billy would nap like that, it would be really cute! But he's not the kind of bunny that will trance or feel relaxed outside of his cage :?.
Click to expand...

Of my two Mini Rex girls, only Emma truly flops outside of her cage. (She hasnearly rolled over completely many times. She just _over_ rolls. ) 

Her sister, Zoe, is the opposite. I call hermy "stiff bunny," or my "door-stop bunny" ('cause she'd make a good door-stop). :biggrin2: Shecan't relax much unless in her cage bed or snuggled up within her blanket (aka her "bunny burrito").


----------



## bellapsyd

[sub]Raffie:





[/sub]


----------



## Jenk

Ooohhh...Raffie does a great DBF, too!  Just the type of pose to give you a heart attack when you round the corner and lay eyes on him.


----------



## bellapsyd

^ the first timewe brought him home from the shelter and he did that....I panicked!


----------



## Jenk

*bellapsyd wrote: *


> ^ the first timewe brought him home from the shelter and he did that....I panicked!


Same here when I first saw my bunny, Zoe, zonked out. She didn't even respond to me calling her name and gently clapping my hands; so I _really_ panicked. And just as I reached her cage (with my heart in my mouth), her head popped up; and I jumped backward, I was so shocked (in a good way).


----------



## BethM

Nick almost always sleeps flopped over on his side. He seems very comfortable. If he's not on his side, he's got his back legs kicked straight out behind him and his chin on the ground. 
















Amelia doesn't flop as often, she is always on the lookout. Sometimes she can't resist, though. (The first day we "interviewed" bunnies to come live with us, Amelia flopped over right in front of me. Her foster mom said "she NEVER flops!!" A week later we got our in-home check and Nick and Amelia came to their new forever home with us.  Sometimes I can catch her having a good snooze, flopped over.























They do like to flop together. And she will flop so she can get a better angle to clean his face! (And vice versa)


----------



## Elf Mommy

Elf Flops:






Givin' me that LOOK, because I took a picture of her.

I never seem to really catch her in the flop, because she perks up whenever I come near.






And how about flopping out WHILE the kids are cleaning the cage? LOL


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew

Sooty is what i call a creepy dead floppin bunny. He doesnt care where he is he can flop anywhere, anytime, and he does it in such a way that sometimes i get sick to my stomach when approaching him thinking he is really dead,lol.







See the creepy tilting of the head





The mean evil Dutch in the back ground that could have lead to his demise.





The legs sticking straight out


----------



## Jenk

_OMG_...Them's rigor-mortis-lookin' legs. :shock: I would panic _every_ time that I saw such a pose.

*Luvmyzoocrew wrote: *


> The legs sticking straight out


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew

lol Jen they were actually sticking off the ground out straight,lol. Yeah there have been alot of times that i approach the pen with my heart in my throat,lol.


----------



## ADEE

Rain doin' the bunny flop!!


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew

*ADEE wrote: *


>


LOOK AT THOSE FEEET!!!!


----------



## angieang21

*Luvmyzoocrew wrote: *


> Sooty is what i call a creepy dead floppin bunny. He doesnt care where he is he can flop anywhere, anytime, and he does it in such a way that sometimes i get sick to my stomach when approaching him thinking he is really dead,lol.


That is the funniest and SCARIEST flop I've ever seen!!!!!!


----------



## Jenk

Now them's what I call feet! :biggrin2:

*Luvmyzoocrew wrote: *


> *ADEE wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOOK AT THOSE FEEET!!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## Jenk

Amen to that! The stiff, outstretched legs give the full effect. But you can't say that the lil' bugger doesn't know how to_seriously_ sleep.  

Each of my girls will raise her head (or at least an ear) at the slightest sound. Heck, Zoe lies on her side for the longest time with her eyes open. It's as if she just can't relax enough to sleep (unless it's completely quiet in the house).

*angieang21wrote(about Sooty the bun): *


> That is the funniest and SCARIEST flop I've ever seen!!!!!!


----------



## ADEE

if only i could find a litter that wouldnt dye their feet!!! Yesterdays news dyed them a weird grey dirty color and the aspen makes them almost orange!


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew

Yes my Sooty is nuts, the first day i brought him home he flopped later that night, he is estimated to have been 3-4 years old, so when he flopped and didnt move w hen i came up to him i almost died thinking the stress coming home with me was too much and he died. lol, funny but then again sssssssoooooooooo not funny. He gets deep too i have had to go over and i can actually touch him a few times before he will move,lol.


----------



## mouse_chalk

:bump

Here's Barney yesterday:











Snowy flopped in our old house...





More recent Snowy flop:






Chalk flops for a cuddle:











Mouse flopped on the shelf... Legs hanging off the end.... 






:biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2:


----------



## Alexah

Look at Barney...so cute, so sweet, so huggable, so kissable, so...BUNNY-NAPPABLE! It's a good thing he lives so far away or else he'd be my bun. Just look at his face! 

Must...turn...away... 
Barney...too...cute...for...words!

Okay, I'm done now.


----------



## Jenk

I am _soooo_ weak for straight-eared, agouti-colored bunnies. I think that I might hyperventilate....

:inlove:

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> Mouse flopped on the shelf... Legs hanging off the end....


----------



## mouse_chalk

*Jenk wrote: *


> I am _soooo_ weak for straight-eared, agouti-colored bunnies. I think that I might hyperventilate....
> 
> :inlove:
> 
> *mouse_chalk wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Mouse flopped on the shelf... Legs hanging off the end....
Click to expand...

Mouse thanks you for the compliment, but she wouldn't want you to choke over her lol!  She says she's just a wild bunny at heart... We often joke that she's trying to escape to the nearby common to live with the rest of her wild cousins lol!


----------



## RexyRex

I love DBF's! All 3 of mine do them, Alaska's actually doing one now. I only have pics of Gixxer's:


----------



## Jenk

_Oooohhh_...More Rexy fur into which I may sink my fingers. :biggrin2:

Jenk


----------



## Becca

They were all doing it at the same time!!!


----------



## kherrmann3

Kind of a dead bunny flop...


----------



## Bo B Bunny

I'd be having to snort some Gixxer and wake him up! He's so adorable!


----------



## Jenk

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> I'd be having to snort some Gixxer and wake him up! He's so adorable!


Smoke 'im, snort 'im...Any way that you can manage to get a fix. :biggrin2:


----------



## kherrmann3

Here's a video of Berry-Boo floppin' (by her mirror, OF COURSE!) 




[/url]


----------



## tinymonster

Oh gosh, I wish I had seen this thread yesterday! This morning I went to say goodbye to Muffin before I went to work and he was stretched out lying on his side... I panicked! I felt sick to my stomach, I thought he was sick or worse... And then when I lifted up the top of his hutch he lazily hopped up and started chewing on some hay! Argh!


----------



## kherrmann3

tinymonster, I know how you feel! lol Before we fostered Berry-Boo, Toby had never really "flopped" before. He's so fluffy, all it would look like was his feet flew out to the side! He never looked like he flopped! It scared the heck out of me too (when I first saw Berry-Boo do it!) I thought she had a heart-attack or something! :shock:

Here's a frame-by-frame of one of her flops. Sorry, the pic is a bit big...


----------



## kherrmann3




----------



## Luv-bunniz

*Becca wrote: *


>


Thats my baby boy :inlove:


----------



## kherrmann3

Becca! I don't know how many times I can say it... BUT...

I WANT ALL YOUR BUNNIES! They are too cute! :inlove:

Here's a new dead-bunny-flop I caught on film with Berry-Boo! She flipped all the way over!

Darn soda-boxes not being stable enough to flop against!


----------



## paul2641

People around here always see interesting stuff with there rabbits. All mine do is go behind the cooker no matter what I put up to block them Well I mean Roger.I've only ever had one binky.


----------



## kherrmann3

*paul2641 wrote: *


> People around here always see interesting stuff with there rabbits. All mine do is go behind the cooker no matter what I put up to block them Well I mean Roger.I've only ever had one binky.


You must have very secretive buns. Ninja-buns, perhaps... h34r2


----------



## Elf Mommy

Not home for even 24 hours and he's Dead Bunny Flopping!!!


----------



## kherrmann3

Aww! Your home must be much more relaxing than an airport!


----------



## SweetSassy

All these bunnies are toooooo Cute!!! I love seeing all these pictures. :biggrin2: April


----------



## LuvMyRabbits

This isShadow on his very first day here, I had never seen a rabbit flop before and It was one of the funniest things I have seen in a very long time..


----------



## LuvMyRabbits

Sryeveryonestill getting used tothis..so this is the real video ( I hope:blushan of Shadow flopping on his first day home


----------



## Elf Mommy

:bump


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew

i dont have any good pics, no one in my house DBF like Sooty did,lol :*(


----------



## Nancy McClelland

I'd like to submit Bunnicula II, whose picture is used as my avatar and also the main pic on my phone. She does the DBF all the time, but, when she was very young (4 months in the pic) she'd sleep on her back with her legs in the air, even in her hay rack.


----------



## kirbyultra

Sir Toby used to just DBF for his afternoon naps but lately he's been DBFlopping and then rolling over on his back as if to scratch an itch.... it's hysterical to watch him go about it, trying to get "the sweet spot".

Here's a shot of him looking silly upside down, with one ear pointed east and the other pointed west.


----------



## Elf Mommy

Yay! I love that my funny silly holidays are prompting more awesome photos in here!  Thanks for posting ladies!


----------



## Myia09

Here is Kinobes dead flop today after being nueterd!


----------



## Elf Mommy

all tuckered out!


----------



## Happi Bun

I find Amber looking like this daily. She is a master of the Dead Bunny Flop!







Dunkin does it with less frequency but just as well. 







How can I not add this picture of Dewey (now at the bridge) with his 'baby' pillow?


----------



## Elf Mommy

Wonderful shots, Erika. Amber makes me think of Elf all the time.

Rest in peace, sweet Dewey!


----------



## Luluznewz

That ones in my blog, but I thought I would share it here too!


----------



## CiaraPatricia

I love when my bunnies flop, but sometimes it's terrifying and I have to go wake them up to make sure they're alive!

Two of my friends came up to me one day in a panic, saying there's a sick rabbit in the petshop that just fell over on its side and they thought it was dead. I had to reassure them it was probably just doing a dead bunny flop, and I'm not sure they believed me that it was a real thing


----------



## GabrielleB

This thread is adorable  Heres mine!


----------



## Elf Mommy

LOL too funny! love it!!


----------



## rabbitsrock_love

Snowflake's longest record flop was 5 mins!:shock::shock:


----------



## GabrielleB

oops my other link died, I will repost it;








and a new one


----------



## Sweets

Sweets flopped in between me & his carry cage 





Flopped in a pile of books that he was playing in





All the bunny pics are so cute, love it when they flop!
Sweets Flopped in his jumper the other day & it was the cutest thing ever!! :inlove:


----------



## Nancy McClelland

just love all the hysterical pics. Bunnies are goofy.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew

*GabrielleB wrote: *


>


OMG I LOVE THE TONGUE, LOL


----------



## haven711

Our baby Haven...


----------



## haven711

My first bunny, Pepper. I love you so much. RIP... :missyou


----------



## headphonesandkneehighs

Linus likes to flop down underneath my dresser for his naps. He got angry when I tried to move his toys, so apologies for the weird focus.


----------



## jujub793

Walter does a pretty good impression of a DB


----------



## Cheyanne123

I have never seen him do this before. But it is one of my favorite pictures.


----------



## DebsBuns

I hate it when my buns do the dead bunny. Mr. Bun Bun scared me the other week. I told myself. Wait he's not dead. Then I woke him up. Almost scared him to death. haha


----------



## Buttons Mum

Here's Button in a full on flop!


----------



## Yield

[align=center]Solara DBFing with Sabriel by her =]





The first of Soleil's DBF that I've seen! =]





Sorta a DBF from Sabriel =O





Silas in mid-DBF!





After the mid-DBF!





Silas does good DBFs =]





Closer =]


----------



## Suz

I absolutely love it when Muppet does this because she is sooo aggressive when she does it. She'll walk into her cage or over by the door to the garage and just slam herself down and twist at the same time. LOL The first time she did it I was totally in hysterics! (I didn't know rabbits did that). :laugh:


----------



## kirbyultra

Kirby (black) is pro at this. Penny (brown) can never seem to get tired enough.


----------



## yngmea

wow these were awesome. bunny heaven


----------



## KelzBunz

*ADEE wrote: *


> if only i could find a litter that wouldnt dye their feet!!! Yesterdays news dyed them a weird grey dirty color and the aspen makes them almost orange!


That's what keeps me from using Yesterday's News. Instead I use wood pellets and their feet are clean and their 'natural' color lol


----------



## MsBunBun

He's so cute when he sleeps.


----------



## SOOOSKA

WOW, great pictures everyone.:heartbeat:

We have some real lazy Bunnies on RO. lol

Susan


----------



## KelzBunz

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> WOW, great pictures everyone.:heartbeat:
> 
> We have some real lazy Bunnies on RO. lol
> 
> Susan



LOL! I agree. Great pics! 

I tried to get s shot yesterday but as soon as Buttons heard the lens cap click off, she perked her head up...


----------



## LuvMyPets

Here's Annabelle's bunny flop:


----------



## Pipper

Pipper :biggrin:


----------



## Yield

Pipper wrote:


> Pipper :biggrin:



[align=center]Pipper is SO cute!!!


----------



## Pipper

Isn't she?! She's a ball of crazy.

[align=center]Pipper is SO cute!!![/quote]


----------



## goneforbaroque

This is a very young bunny I rescued the re homed. She was so tuckered out after her rescue. Sooo adorable


----------



## EileenH

Here's Jake:








One ear still up, listening..



Thisone was onhis 2nd day with us


----------



## Kizza

Hate to sound silly, but how do I post a pic?


----------



## Ruckstar12

Wow I never knew so many bunnies did this! Here's my bunny Buzz playing dead:


----------



## Kizza

This is Rocky doing it, he really scared me! Even though he does it all the time, I still checked if he was breathing lol


----------



## isabelly

Sir Callebaut decided to have a minute of shuteye by my feet while I was at the computer.

Kizza, I also check to see if he's breathing. Sometimes he's out so deep, I'm pratically breathing on him before he wakes.


----------



## sbaxter




----------



## Rizza

Relaxing after doing happy laps of the house...


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Our submission is our Avatar Nikki.


----------



## Lucy500

This is my Bonkers on all total chillax moment. I have to admit I checked that he was still breathing :embarrassed::embarrassed:


----------



## Tuckerbunnies

Loving the photos and heres some of my buns.

This is sleepy Murphy 











Jamie my Chocolate Bunny girl 






Barry the Bun.


----------



## MarisaAndToby

I can never get the true flop cause he's always waking up as I get my camera


----------



## smudgethebunny

This is a funny thread! Silly bunnies! Here's a video of my bunny Smudge flopping! 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=973jhu9zQQw[/ame]


----------



## Nargle

The dead bunny flop is so adorable! I love all the pictures.

Butternut looks quite comfortable, doesn't she?


----------



## lloorren

Cotton aka Bink or Binx!!





She flips against me and we spoon 






Not even tranced, she fell asleep on her side and rolled over all the way!

:bunnyheart

As I type this she is flopping over lol


----------



## babypumbaa




----------



## danniela_h

[flash=425,344]http://www.youtube.com/v/UAv9NC6L7ps&feature=related&hl=en&fs=1[/flash]


*...and very drunk*:biggrin:


----------



## Mindy10




----------



## 1357rabbitlover

Alice's litter flopping..

http://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...0394761_100000115371036_1051245_5256390_n.jpg


----------



## Bonnie Lee

Aww! :tears2: So Gosh DARN cute!

Is it just my Harvey? But I've never seen him blink or close his eyes when he sleeps... When he flops his eyes are wide open but I know his asleep cos I can slide him along the floorboards a little bit without him waking up but he's still breathing...

Is this normal?


----------



## 1357rabbitlover

Rabbits have a 3rd eyelid which they have to look out for predators so their eyes are never completely closed.
Only bunnies that are completely relaxed in their environment and around you will completely close their eyes when they 'play dead'


----------



## LindseyG

I caught Pumpkin today





Rabbits are easy to wake up I couldn't get two pics in before she gave me this look of disapproval...


----------



## ZRabbits

Dobby's favorite position for observing TV.


----------



## mdith4him

Here's Nibbles:






So cozy!


----------



## bellaterra214

This was my 1st flop ever. I had to stare at his tummy to make sure it was still going up and down. He wouldn't respond to his name. Scared the crap out of me.


----------



## Lati

As you can see from the pictures, this one loves to flop! She has her favourite places and spends all day flopping in them, the life of a rabbit eh?!


----------



## Annabell_bunny




----------



## Aushi

Double bunny flops xD


----------



## ChocoClover

My gosh that's cute


----------



## Nancy McClelland

I present for your perusal, our Avatar, Nikki. She's a very strange little bunny.


----------



## Ghostbabies




----------



## cottoncritter

Silly rabbit...why is this happening?? XD lol I won't ask questions. Go back to sleep.
(Old pic from a few years ago)


----------



## ilovepets

The Sweet Bean


----------



## BunBun02

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1425724579.875689.jpg


When he was a baby he would only sleep on his back&#128514;&#128525;


----------



## PeterLolasMummy

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1425912886.381998.jpg


This is my Peter having a random flop on the garden! He scared the life out of me! &#128048;


----------



## Lokin4AReason

looks like some serious bun training to play dead ...

if it was me, I still couldn't get enough of it ...


----------



## alemargo

Wooly love to flop


----------



## stevesmum

Afternoon nap, oblivious to the world!


----------



## Nancy McClelland

After our avatar, Nikki, we don't gt very surprised anymore. She'll sleep right next to the shop vac and it's gigantic and noisy.


----------



## holly

Baby bunny flop!


----------



## smeeegy

I think it's the cutest thing when they flop &#128586; mine seems to jump and in mid air twists and lands on his back lol! They get so comfortable it's like they're in a trance! Sometimes I get worried and have to give him a poke to make sure he's okay!
View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1432344662.589982.jpg


----------



## Nancy McClelland

I always check to see if she is still breathing!


----------



## Bonsai

I'm not sure if this is actually a 'dead bunny flop', but I think its hilarious nonetheless!


----------



## LuckyAmi

Omg, so many cute dead bunnies. XD

I have a few photos of the dead bunny flop.... and ok, everyone tells me this is super morbid - I think it's ADORABLE though- but Lucky's bed is a coffin box (it's a coffin that came from a Living Dead Dolls toy) and he's always doing the "dead " bunny flop in it. There was even one time, when I first got him, he got in to the coffin and was on his little back, totally stretched out. So bad but So cute! (couldn't find that picture though  ) 

I also have a bunny flop video that I took today... I cleaned out the litter tray and put fresh litter and hay in there... He was pretty happy. He was doing the bunny flop spin... 

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HByXBedubpw[/ame]


----------



## jude

My rabbit flips like +15 times aday hahahhah 
Is he that happy or just lazy ?


----------



## LuckyAmi

Maybe he is really happy and lazy. XD


----------



## jude

LuckyAmi said:


> Maybe he is really happy and lazy. XD



hahhahahahha seems so


----------



## stuwright

I like your bunny !that photo makes me laugh, i have a mini lop "Pan" always amuses me when he has ears going in opposite directions, sometimes it looks like hes asking a question if one ears up and ones down 



kirbyultra said:


> Sir Toby used to just DBF for his afternoon naps but lately he's been DBFlopping and then rolling over on his back as if to scratch an itch.... it's hysterical to watch him go about it, trying to get "the sweet spot".
> 
> Here's a shot of him looking silly upside down, with one ear pointed east and the other pointed west.


----------



## Gibgahness

Haha, here's a pic of my bunny, Bugs


----------



## stevesmum

Here's my Cali bear passed out this morning...


----------



## katiecrna

[ame]https://vimeo.com/196586352[/ame]


----------



## RavenousDragon

That is way too cute! 

I wish I had a way to take videos- my Whiskey will straighten his (already straight) memory foam pad, flop down on it, and then lick it out of the side of his face whilst completely flopped. It's fantastic!!


----------



## katiecrna

I LOOOVE when my bunny "straightens" out the blanket. I always call it ironing. When she starts ironing I know she is about to binky or flop, I just love it.


----------



## Whiterabbitrage

This is such a super old thread but glad someone revived it cause the buns are so cute!! Best bunny flop was that little guy who kept his legs out stiff. Hilarious! My personal favorite bunny flop picture was the little guy who went face first into his food dish. Cutest thing I ever saw! Harvey can't out do these but we must contribute a dead bunny flop photo anyway.


----------



## Whiterabbitrage

Oh my gosh I forgot to mentioned the photo where the little guy's tongue is hanging out. That was another all time best dead bunny flop!! Cuteness!!!


----------



## jamesedwardwaller

Little Bay Poo said:


> I'll start this one off with a picture of Billy:


 all in fun,yes--please donot misunderstand my meaning--in memory of my bun "snowball "who passed due to internal abscess--I must express my concern this way--please exercise a cautious awareness..a radiogragh maybe warranted....sincerely james w.:hug2:


----------

